# lofenoxal causes bowel blockage



## braddo1972 (Sep 2, 2010)

I was prescribed lofenoxal for diarrhoea ,after taking 2 i experienced the most excruciating stomach ach . ended up in er .The hospital said it was my gallblader , the pain was similar with severe back & shoulder pain . I had a plate of chips the night before, very greasy.The next day the ultrasound showed nothing as well the ct scan.I was told it was billiary colic , the stone has pased .Im lactose intolerant my question is could lofenoxal cause that severe pain , has anyone elese had similar ? . Today im suffering from lastnight mudcake , so i took 4 lofenoxal . Im having stomach gas pritty bad but nothing like before seemed to get worse after taking lofenoxal . sorry if this hard to read, im typing on the playstation one letter at a time.


----------

